# Webcam: utilisation autre cam que isight?



## JeromeAAA (10 Décembre 2008)

J'ai un macbook avec OS X 10.5.5 et webcam intégrée isight.

J'ai aussi webcam externe logitech "quick cam vision pro" pour mac qui marche sans driver avec connection USB. Modèle récent, excellente qualité image et son et reconnue par Skype ou iChat quand branchée, on peut donc la choisir sur demande dans ces applications si on veut. (En revanche pas pour iMovie apparament ?).

Mon problème: quand je vais sur des sites web pour chat avec webcam via safari, la seule cam que ces sites reconnaissant est isight, pas ma cam externe que je voudrais pourtant utiliser car bien meilleure qualité d'image et plus facile à utiliser car plus mobile. Y-a-il une solution??? (Neutraliser isight et définir la cam externe comme seule cam/la cam par défaut, ou autre solution?)

Merci d'avance !


----------



## xniala (16 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

je déterre se sujet car j'ai le même problème.

Non pas pour une utilisation chat mais pour une performance video.

Tous les logiciels que j'utilise donne la priorité à l'iSight de mon Macbook Pro et squeeze la webcam Logitech.

Par contre sur des Macs de bureau sans iSight (G4, Mini, G5) la Logitech est parfaitement reconnue.

N'y aurait-il pas un moyen logiciel (Terminal ?) de désactiver temporairement l'Isight ?


----------



## MikeLeeToris (18 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Même problème ici... Alors je me permets également de "déterrer" le sujet!

Je souhaitais acheter une webcam HD. Afin qu'elle soit  compatible avec Mac, je suis allée vérifier sur le site d'Apple. Mon  choix s'est porté sur la Blue EyeBall 2.0.

Mon ordi: MacBook Alu  13", Leopard 10.5.8.
La EyeBall est reconnue dans les Infos Système,  fonctionne parfaitement avec iChat, PhotoBooth, Skype, etc, mais pas  avec imovie 9 (version 8.0.5)... Impossible de choisir une autre webcam  que la iSight. Le choix n'est pas proposé. Nous avons une raison très  concrète de vouloir utiliser une webcam déportée avec iMovie, sinon on  aurait gardé la iSight!

Sur le site d'Apple, dans le support, il  est précisé qu'iMovie accepte d'autres webcams que la iSight, mais  toutes les solutions de debug sont pour la iSight???... 
Je me  demandais si en achetant la suite iLife 09 cela pourrait débloquer la  situation pour iMovie.
En appelant la hotline d'Apple, ils m'ont dit  qu'ils ne pouvaient pas me certifier cette possibilité...

Si dans  tous les cas de figure, iMovie est verrouillé pour ne pas utiliser  autre chose que l'iSight et des "vraies" caméras, quel soft pourrait me  permettre d'enregistrer de la vidéo depuis la Webcam externe.

Merci  par avance de vos réponses.


----------



## jpierre45 (31 Mars 2010)

Si tu veux désactiver la iSight (qui est d'une bonne qualité) pour utiliser un camescope (qui est d'une bien meilleure qualité) et qui se connecte en Firewire 4OO sur les "anciens" Mac et non sur les nouveaux qui ne possèdent qu' 1 Firewire 800, et si tu as un disque dur externe dans un boitier avec connexion firewire 400, 800 et USB2, la solution est, je m'explique:
Si ton HD est connecté sur un "ancien" Mac, tu l'as peut être mis en Firewire 400, dans ce cas, il faut le connecter en USB2 afin de libérer la prise Firewire 400 pour y connecter ton camescope.
En conclusion, ton camescope étant branché sur ton disque dur externe, il sera reconnu dans: iChat, iMovie et aussi dans Skype qui est actuellement incompatible avec la iSight du dernier iMac 27" et qui n'est pas reconnue.


----------



## Raylut (1 Décembre 2010)

bojour
je viens de remplacer mon P/Book par un MAC-MINI qui comporte une entrée micro.J'ai trouvé sur le site Apple la webcam Eyeball qui cpmbine micro et caméra . J'ai téléphoné au service technique de Apple qui affirme que Eeball est compatible Mac. Lz liaison se fait par câble USB .
Avant d'acheter j'ai des doutes .
Merci de vos avis et conseils .http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TX831VC/A?mco=MTY3ODQ5OTY


----------

